
Dr Nancy Grace Roman Has Died - cmsefton
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-46720014
======
boulos
Dupe from earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18792389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18792389)

